# assurance bris casse vol ipad3



## antoine75015 (19 Mai 2012)

j'ai achete un Ipad retina wifi 16Go et je cherche une assurance bris casse et vol 
mon assurance habitation me le propose avec le Pack Mobilité Allianz (3 euros par mois )mais avec une franchise de 100 euros et si il ne couvre pas le bris accidentel a l'exterieur de chez moi sauf si je paye 10 euros de plus par mois avec la meme franchise.
Ma banque la caisse epargne me propose me propose la totale pour 6 euros par moi avec franchise de 30 euros qui va passer a 60 euros en juin
Est ce que vous connaissez d'autres assurances 
merci avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

antoine75015 a dit:


> j'ai achete un Ipad retina wifi 16Go et je cherche une assurance bris casse et vol
> mon assurance habitation me le propose avec le Pack Mobilité Allianz (3 euros par mois )mais avec une franchise de 100 euros et si il ne couvre pas le bris accidentel a l'exterieur de chez moi sauf si je paye 10 euros de plus par mois avec la meme franchise.
> Ma banque la caisse epargne me propose me propose la totale pour 6 euros par moi avec franchise de 30 euros qui va passer a 60 euros en juin
> Est ce que vous connaissez d'autres assurances
> merci avance



Pourquoi souhaites tu autant te faire plumer?  Toutes es assurances ne sont que des moyens de t'extorquer un peu d'argent... Dans tous les cas ils trouveront un truc pour ne pas te payer en cas de soucis... Faire un peu attention te coûtera moins cher (achat d'une housse + smart cover par exemple). Le mien à 1 an et 3 mois, me suit partout tous les jours, et n'a pas une seule rayure... C'est pas si fragile que ça un iPad...


----------

